# Accessories at NEC



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

At the NEC this week I saw a couple of things that I hadn't seen and which ,I thought, warranted a closer look. 

The first was being sold by Bill Antill at TLC. It was called SatStil and was effectively an automatic satellite dish which was portable and could be floor mounted. While I can see the undoubted benefits of a dish on the roof or a dome I have personally opted for a Multimo manual dish which I find relatively easy to setup. The thought that the SatStil would entirely automate this process was an attraction and I would be interested in other views. 

The second product is one which I feel I SHOULD have seen before and haven't. It was from Aireshelta and was an inflatable awning room. Aimed primarily at replacing the awning of a Caravan it has some benefits for us too I thought. I wasn't able to see a demo but they seem to be a very established supplier to Governments and in disaster areas like Haiti. I didn't see the inflate and deflate procedure but he assured me it took only a few minutes to go up and similar to come down. Winding out an awning isn't hard but if you want the additional safari room then it takes a little while longer. It seemed to me this was much easier - at a price - but when bad weather threatens it might be a very good solution when taking a wind out awning down etc can be a chore. Again , any views? 

Roy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just think about security for SatStil. Do do really want to store it away whenever you can't keep your eyes on it?

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roy,

We too saw the inflatable awning as we passed by the stand and must agree, it did seem a very clever and ingenious idea. Wonder what the weight is and how compact it is when deflated? As for the price - I have no idea about that but did you find out what they are selling for? I bet they're not cheap? 

Sue


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

Yes, I had thought about that but it is little different to the Multimo except of course in the value.

It is , of course, just another solution to a problem. The problem with roof mounted units, it seems to me, are mainly cost and the fact that you may just be unlucky to park where the sat signal is blocked. Of course you can do all kinds of fancy things to reduce that problem by always being more careful where you site and then with the 'mobile' option you could , I guess, manoever back and forth until you find a suitable signal, but this sounds like too much caddle to me.

The advantage of the portable unit is that it can be moved around to the best location but, of course, there is always the risk of it being pinched. In our case we put the Multimo out when we need it and take it back in when we have finished watching so it doesn;t stay out if we are away from the van, but it does then need retuning each time.

Having said that , security is a concern but then I see that others leave their equally expensive bikes outside and the risk seems similar to me.

Roy


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

The man at Aireshelta assured me that it inflated and deflated in a about 3or 4 minutes. The weight was less than 10KG but I dont recall now exactly how heavy. The size was OK and the cost was high. He said that for a unit of the size demonstrated with pump etc it would be £1300-£1500.

He did imply that the Caravan market was a new one for them but he claimed to have sold one to a VW owner which was L shaped to go over the back and side.

The suggestion was that each one at the moment is effectively built to suit. He suggested that we visit the factory in Nottingham with the van so they could measure etc. I didn;t arrange that because I wanted to think a little more about it.

Unlike many new products this one does appear to be genuine and is simply an adaptation of something which is established in other areas.

Their site is

http://www.aireshelta.co.uk/

Roy


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We had a look at the Satstil yesterday and were very impressed. It was approx £200 cheaper at the show than is stated on the website. We have a panel van conversion with the ribbed roof so was unsure how the suction feet would fit but hubby, being an engineer in a previous life, came up with a suggestion to make a plate to glue onto the roof and also a plate to fit underneath the Satstil and then slide it into place and lock it together. That way it would be perfectly safe whilst on site. Easy to dismantle and it is not heavy either. Even I could pick it up!

Pammy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Years ago I had an Igloo tent which was an inflatable dome tent. It had a Schrader valve and it was inflated with a car tyre pump. One night some one thought it was a good lark to slightly loosen the valve! Great fun reinflating at 2 a.m with a foot pump. Like the awning maybe wait until the price stabilises.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DON'T click on the link in the above post submitted by new member steveausten555 as it could be one of those spammers a recent thread on here warned us all about when new members join late at night! The mods will remove it if it is, so in the meantime, stay well clear just in case it contains a virus! :roll:

Sue

PS Apologies to steveausten if it is a genuine link. 

Sue

It was spam so have removed

Chris


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you have the Web site address for Satstil?


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

IGIFY

http://www.satstil.com/productdetai...ETSTAR RANGE&prodid=898&prodnaam=Streetstar I


----------

